# triceps help???



## junior360 (Aug 21, 2017)

Whats the best way to shock your triceps for mass?


----------



## starkcasey (Aug 22, 2017)

close grip bench and skull crushers HEAVY for mass


----------



## K1 (Aug 22, 2017)

starkcasey said:


> close grip bench and skull crushers HEAVY for mass




Agreed...Also some cable pulldowns and reverse pulldowns works well for a pump.


----------



## ALLEX (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 30, 2017)

I think the above exercise works better with a Solid V attachment rather than a rope.... problem with the rope (for me at least) is that I end up feeling it more in 1 tricep more than the other.. I do em seated instead of standing.... standing with any substantial weight will pull you backwards...

I too love Close Grip Bench.... really slow on the negative and then explode on the positive....


----------



## Mini Truck (Aug 30, 2017)

*Incline Smith BANDED Close Grip*

Pay close attention to every detail.
Far superior than any other way!!!!!!!!

*-MT*


http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shTZ22Sfbhs
http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shTZ22Sfbhs


----------



## swifti (Sep 22, 2017)

Crusher


----------



## K1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Mini Truck said:


> Pay close attention to every detail.
> Far superior than any other way!!!!!!!!
> 
> *-MT*
> ...



Great example MT...Definitely gives some nice pump!


----------



## dozisthebeast (Sep 23, 2017)

try reverse grip flat bench press, your grip will be wider than normal bench due your palms turned up, but it frys your triceps, and i guarantee its not something your body is used too so its a great shake up


----------



## psych (Sep 24, 2017)

thats a JM press on an incline.......

pretty clever. 

and its on a smith so you dont need a spotter....

I'm adding this to my log for worlds


----------



## Concreteguy (Sep 28, 2017)

The answer to the question is you must activate the "fast twitch" muscle fibers. They're the one responsible for mass and explosive strength. To do this you have to train in the 6 to 8 rep range at the absolute most weight you can train with. I would highly recommend YouTubing training "fast twitch muscles" to fully understand why this is the answer and the best ways to attack them. 

  CG


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 28, 2017)

starkcasey said:


> close grip bench and skull crushers HEAVY for mass



These both have worked tremendously well for my Triceps, which I consider one of my best body parts.


----------



## Viking (Oct 9, 2017)

Heavy close grip bench press or skull crushers. Then some overhead extensions. Finished with tri-cep pushdowns for a pump.  3 sets of each so 9 sets in total. Repeat twice weekly.


----------



## SURGE (Oct 15, 2017)

Anything basic were you can lift heavier over time. Close grip bench is probably my favourite. I do like overhead tri-cep extensions with an ez bar or rope. Dips are another great exercise you can build up the weight on over time.


----------



## slide (Oct 29, 2017)

Those incline JMs in the smith are one of my favorites for tris...I have added some bands too here/there as well. Really like the seated Hammer Strength Dips too. 

Been focusing on my tris more lately...

-s


----------



## Victory (Oct 30, 2017)

slide said:


> Those incline JMs in the smith are one of my favorites for tris...I have added some bands too here/there as well. Really like the seated Hammer Strength Dips too.
> 
> Been focusing on my tris more lately...
> 
> -s



Seated hammer strength dips are great. Only issue when you go very heavy it's hard to stay sat down. Close grip bench is another favourite of mine.


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 1, 2017)

Close grip bench and cable extensions.


----------



## ELIMINATOR (Mar 1, 2018)

Dips, skull crushers, narrow sling shot bench, narrow bench, JM's and board presses.


----------

